# How Long Do 2 - 30 Lb Tanks Last



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanted to know how long you can go running the refrigerator only, on two full propane bottles?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't seen the data on a bigger Refridge, but at one time somebody figured out that a small pop-up fridge would last for 6 weeks on a 20 lb tank, so I would say for 2 30 lbs tanks on a 6 cuft fridge you should last a month or two.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

The first thing I'd have to ask is why?

The battery would die faster. If you have elec. you can run the fridge w/o propane. Just curious.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

You'll run out of battery well before you run out of propane.

Good luck in your quest.

Bill.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

CautiousCamper said:


> I wanted to know how long you can go running the refrigerator only, on two full propane bottles?


Until the propane bottles become empty...what do I win?


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I just returned from 14 days of dry camping and one bottle lasted 14 and a half days. That included using the stove every morning to perk coffee and then using it or the outside stove for meal preparations just about daily. The half day was when we stopped at a campground with hookups for two days on the way home. We ran out of propane as we were trying to make dinner.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

I was going to park the unit for a week at a resort hotel (odd I know) and would like to keep the fridge on for the duration. There is a lot of camping before and after that stay.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Way not just plug it in since you're paying for the site

Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> I just returned from 14 days of dry camping and one bottle lasted 14 and a half days. That included using the stove every morning to perk coffee and then using it or the outside stove for meal preparations just about daily. The half day was when we stopped at a campground with hookups for two days on the way home. We ran out of propane as we were trying to make dinner.


I also just got fifteen days dry camping out of a propane bottle running primarily the refer.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The fridge uses 1500 BTU an hour.
There are about 21,000 BTU pound of Propane.
The fridge runs about 20 hours a day on average.

Based on that it uses about a 1.5 pounds of propane a day on average.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> The fridge uses 1500 BTU an hour.
> There are about 21,000 BTU pound of Propane.
> The fridge runs about 20 hours a day on average.
> 
> Based on that it uses about a 1.5 pounds of propane a day on average.


So, in laymenâ€™s terms....a LONG time.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The fridge uses 1500 BTU an hour.
> There are about 21,000 BTU pound of Propane.
> The fridge runs about 20 hours a day on average.
> 
> Based on that it uses about a 1.5 pounds of propane a day on average.


So, in laymenâ€™s terms....a LONG time.
[/quote]

Thanks for clearing that up Jim.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

CautiousCamper said:


> I was going to park the unit for a week at a resort hotel (odd I know) and would like to keep the fridge on for the duration. There is a lot of camping before and after that stay.


If they have a place you can leave the camper, it is likely that they have at least a 15A outlet somewhere nearby. That would provide enough power to run the fridge, and keep your batery charged. All you might need is a long extension cord or two. _(note) use a good cord._

Dreamtimers


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

I can attest to the fact that the batteries will not last a week. We left our camper at a campground for a week in between camping weekends. They didn't have a site we could leave it on, but let us leave it on the grounds with no hookups. We had plenty of propane on our return 5 days later, but the battery was stone dead. Luckily, all we really had in the fridge were drinks.

As a side note, don't forget that your electric tongue jack won't work if your batteries are dead! Fortunately, we could use the tongue jack after plugging the trailer into the tow vehicle!

How about getting a solar battery charger to charge up the battery during hte day?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> I can attest to the fact that the batteries will not last a week. We left our camper at a campground for a week in between camping weekends. They didn't have a site we could leave it on, but let us leave it on the grounds with no hookups. We had plenty of propane on our return 5 days later, but the battery was stone dead. Luckily, all we really had in the fridge were drinks.
> 
> As a side note, don't forget that your electric tongue jack won't work if your batteries are dead! Fortunately, we could use the tongue jack after plugging the trailer into the tow vehicle!
> 
> How about getting a solar battery charger to charge up the battery during hte day?


Just this weekend I broke out my 350ma solar charger and I went 3 days and didn't lose any power. Left the campground with a full charge. This is now hardwired in and I have a quick disconnect just outside the propane cover. I plan on using this all the time now...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

With fridge and water heater only (no furnace), we did a 6.5 week trip on 3 tanks of 30-lb propane.

Ed


----------

